# Bendix 2 speed kickback tool and tips



## bikemonkey (Feb 23, 2022)

I just cleaned two Bendix hubs that were stored in a cold shed. Both were already seized up with old hard grease and I did not have time to wait for them to warm up on a hot summer day...so, I filled a pail with hot water and after wrapping each hub in two garbage bags I let it soak in the water for awhile. Both hubs were much happier after the spa treatment. I used brass and steel hand brushes with clear mineral spirits as the cleaning solvent.

Not my invention but here was my $7 solution for a needed Bendix tool. I bought a 7/16" deep well socket and notched it with a hacksaw. The 7/16" is the first socket that slides over the axle and a normal length socket is not long enough before it bottoms out on the end of the axle. Making it took all of about 5 minutes with a little dressing with a hand file. The cuts aligned very close with the socket hex flats and that helped - just cut it a little wide.

Happy Trails!


----------



## J-wagon (Feb 23, 2022)

Cool. Just curious anyone use spark plug to remove locknut?
Sheldon brown describes substitute for locknut tool, "A serviceable substitute can be fashioned from a spark plug by chipping out the center electrode and cutting back the side electrode so that the stub engages locknut slots."

I might try this out if curiosity.


----------



## spleeft (Mar 1, 2022)

I have 5 of these hubs and the last one I rebuilt has a brake arm that is bent ( from factory it looks like ) . Anyone know the purpose or bike these were made for??


----------



## Livmojoe (Mar 1, 2022)

> I have 5 of these hubs and the last one I rebuilt has a brake arm that is bent ( from factory it looks like ) . Anyone know the purpose or bike these were made for??



@spleeft I'm thinking those brake arms were used on Schwinn tandems.  I seem to recall the 2-speed on a tandem I owned had a bent brake arm like that.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 2, 2022)

Yes tandem brake arm.


spleeft said:


> I have 5 of these hubs and the last one I rebuilt has a brake arm that is bent ( from factory it looks like ) . Anyone know the purpose or bike these were made for??
> View attachment 1580560View attachment 1580561


----------



## spleeft (Mar 2, 2022)

Livmojoe said:


> @spleeft I'm thinking those brake arms were used on Schwinn tandems.  I seem to recall the 2-speed on a tandem I owned had a bent brake arm like that.






coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Yes tandem brake arm.



Well, Now its on a 49' DX Klunker ! Seemed to fit ok!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 2, 2022)

spleeft said:


> Well, Now its on a 49' DX Klunker ! Seemed to fit ok!



Awesome klunker. My guess was it is offset to better get it in line with the chain stay and a more solid attachment of brake. Lots of force when braking a fully loaded tandem going at a good clip. Just a guess


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Mar 2, 2022)

bikemonkey said:


> I just cleaned two Bendix hubs that were stored in a cold shed. Both were already seized up with old hard grease and I did not have time to wait for them to warm up on a hot summer day...so, I filled a pail with hot water and after wrapping each hub in two garbage bags I let it soak in the water for awhile. Both hubs were much happier after the spa treatment. I used brass and steel hand brushes with clear mineral spirits as the cleaning solvent.
> 
> Not my invention but here was my $7 solution for a needed Bendix tool. I bought a 7/16" deep well socket and notched it with a hacksaw. The 7/16" is the first socket that slides over the axle and a normal length socket is not long enough before it bottoms out on the end of the axle. Making it took all of about 5 minutes with a little dressing with a hand file. The cuts aligned very close with the socket hex flats and that helped - just cut it a little wide.
> 
> ...





From the same people that are repoping the yellow band. Have no idea how good it is but the price is right.









						Eagle 2sp Sun Gear Cone Adjusting Tool
					






					www.somafabshop.com


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Mar 2, 2022)

spleeft said:


> I have 5 of these hubs and the last one I rebuilt has a brake arm that is bent ( from factory it looks like ) . Anyone know the purpose or bike these were made for??
> View attachment 1580560View attachment 1580561





I have/had a few of them. That is optional part AB-310A. I'm not sure if Schwinn used them but Columbia did.


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 4, 2022)

Rusty Klunker said:


> From the same people that are repoping the yellow band. Have no idea how good it is but the price is right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good tip! I did not see those for $3.79 as I only glanced at eBay before I made mine...I think the ones I saw were around $30. These prongs look pretty decent and it is not like you are pulling a freewheel. The gold finish reminds me of the old Bicycle Research cog tools...

That Soma Fab shop has some very cool gear!

It will be interesting to see how the new YBs perform in the field.


----------



## J-wagon (Mar 9, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> Sheldon brown describes substitute for locknut tool, "A serviceable substitute can be fashioned from a spark plug by chipping out the center electrode and cutting back the side electrode so that the stub engages locknut slots."



I followed Sheldon's instructions and made a spark plug hub locknut tool. Grinded off metal crimp, removed guts, repositioned side electrode. I see how it might work. Unfortunately my plug slightly narrow unable slide over ⅜" rear axle. Need to find plug with larger inner diameter.


----------



## Misterotis (Mar 19, 2022)

bikemonkey said:


> Good tip! I did not see those for $3.79 as I only glanced at eBay before I made mine...I think the ones I saw were around $30. These prongs look pretty decent and it is not like you are pulling a freewheel. The gold finish reminds me of the old Bicycle Research cog tools...
> 
> That Soma Fab shop has some very cool gear!
> 
> It will be interesting to see how the new YBs perform in the field.



I just bought one to put on an old Monark. I’ll have to write a review.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 20, 2022)

You can use a pipe nipple to make the tool also. If I remember correctly you need one 3/8 by several inches long.


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 23, 2022)

Gordon said:


> You can use a pipe nipple to make the tool also. If I remember correctly you need one 3/8 by several inches long.



Yes, I saw that modded tool but could not find the coupling in stock at Lowes.


----------



## tommy Joe rowland (Sep 15, 2022)

bikemonkey said:


> Good tip! I did not see those for $3.79 as I only glanced at eBay before I made mine...I think the ones I saw were around $30. These prongs look pretty decent and it is not like you are pulling a freewheel. The gold finish reminds me of the old Bicycle Research cog tools...
> 
> That Soma Fab shop has some very cool gear!
> 
> It will be interesting to see how the new YBs perform in the field.



My YB (repop)  has disappointed frustrated and cost Alot of time and money and not shifted once .


----------



## Misterotis (Sep 16, 2022)

I have one on my wife’s Monark. Works fine, shifts great, and the brakes are way better than the old ND hub. About the same noise as the Bendix red band on my Schwinn.


----------



## tommy Joe rowland (Sep 17, 2022)

I wish I could figure this out bought 3 indexing springs,1clutch coupler,these where bad the first time I took it apart all new bearings made and bought tools and memerize repair manual and still no shift,got over $500.00 in my wheel I don't think the hub is that hard to put back together especially with tools manual and half a brain. Guess I gonna cut my losses rip it out find new one that works and have the wheel built again. Wish I could build my wheels myself without buying more tools


----------

